# newish members



## dakota (Dec 9, 2019)

Hello fellow motorhomers / wildcampers  we Jon and Tracie from the northwest we have been motorhoming for 10 years or so, on our second m/h an autotrail dakota and we love her dearly 
we have been wilding for as long as we have had a motorhome very rarely using sites 
so just thought we would say hello we have probably met or certainly waved at many of you and those we havnt waved at yet keep looking we will pass you sometime somewhere


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 9, 2019)

Hi and welcome along to WC


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 9, 2019)

Hi guys welcome to the madhouse.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Dec 9, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Makzine (Dec 9, 2019)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## jeanette (Dec 10, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 10, 2019)

Welcome from Co Antrim, I shall tell the little people about you joining.


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Dec 10, 2019)

Nice to see you on board, my husband and I have a Autotrail Dakota and we are from the Northwest it will be nice to see you at meets


----------



## dakota (Dec 10, 2019)

thanks everyone


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## landoboguy (Dec 14, 2019)

Welcome Jon and Tracie, Im NW also.


----------

